# MMA Forum Survival Grand Prix: Season 3! Signups!!



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Now, it is time to make your picks, I'm not going to make it easy for you guys so please think your picks over, because unlike previous Seasons, *YOUR PICKS ARE FINAL, THAT MEANS YOU CAN'T CHANGE YOUR PICKS AFTER YOU POST THEM!!*

*THE RUNDOWN​*
a.) This event, I will assign two fights for you guys to pick the winner of. Everyone who picks correctly, moves on. You pick incorrectly, you're history. That's how it goes for each round.

b.) From every event on though, the numbers of fights to pick will increase, as the users remaining will dwindle. 

c.) Just to avoid confusion....I wanna clarify it now, so we won't have any questions about it later. When we get down to a much smaller amount of remaining users, of the fights I assign...say 3 or 4, maybe the whole main card - you will have to pick EVERY fight winner correctly (ex: if were down to say 6 people, and I assign 4 fights to pick - and 3 people get them all, we'll move into the next round with those 3). Now, once we're down VERY low, and I assign the fights, the picks come in, and NO ONE gets them all, then nobody is victorious, and we'll move to the next event - with those same users able to keep competing.

d.) Any other questions you may have, just PM me.


---


*PRIZES​*
1. *TBD vBookie Points* - No explanation really needed. Points to bet with. - *Compliments of T.B.*

2. *Free Paid Lifetime Membership To MMA Forum* - If by chance our GP winner is un-subscribed...they could also pick this prize. Ask any paid member to the site, it's worth it! - *Compliments of Robb2140*

The winner will also recieve a custom signature which will recognize them as the winner of the tournament and they have the option of adding 2 of thier favorite fighters. - *Compliments of brownpimp88*

-------------------------------------


*This is the signup thread. Put your name here if you want to be involved in this event. *

The past winners are:

Robb2140
MLS
CopperShark


PEOPLE THAT HAVE SIGNED UP:​

CopperShark
Kameleon
AndyHI
wozza
kilik
**JB**
All_In_GSP
MLS
Toxic
TheNegation
Sinister
Chrisl972
Cochise
The Legend
UFCFAN33
S_I_C
Punishment 101
e-thug
T.B.
wafb
Shamrock-Ortiz
browncow
Iceman_666
Wawaweewa
norway1
Steph05050
yorT
Arlovski_Fan
NikosCC
J.P.
simtom
RVCA
Sterling
Suizida
Drogo
WarHERO
END OF THE LIST!

If you didn't register! See you next season..


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sign me up!*


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

sure, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Sign me up plz!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

i'm in cheers.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sweet its back, I want my name at the top of that list,, I demand top billing above Coppershark!!!!!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I vow to never leave this forum till I have won a survival Grand prix.

Yup, you fuckers are stuck with me.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Put my name down.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ooooo Oooooo Me ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Leave a spot for me!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sign me up please.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I'm in ! :thumb02:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

The original inventor of this game has officially signed up 

Count me in


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Me homie.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Punishment 101 said:


> The original inventor of this game has officially signed up
> 
> Count me in



Damn, where the hell did you come from?!

Anyways sign me up.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Add your boi.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm in too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Make way for the cow!


----------



## Iceman_666 (May 1, 2007)

Sign me up plz! This is going to be awesome. I havent been posting latly but still on here everyday reading.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully I'm not too late. Sign me up please.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

add me please


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When is this thing starting?


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Is the first event going to be ufc 86? Just wondering...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yehai was wondering too


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Me please


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm game if your still accepting:wink03:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sign me up bro..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm up for this one.


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Can I sign up please!


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Put me on the list


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Sign me up please Cop


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Im in, sign me up


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm all in this.


----------

